# Congress/Worlds...



## SweetOpal (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh I can't wait, been getting ready and packing early for the LONGGGGGG trip! Lets post pics of who we are taking to CONGRESS!!!!!


----------



## afoulk (Jul 3, 2008)

Jennifer,

Not bringing anyone to the World Show but I am close enough that I am going to try and come up and visit.

Arlene


----------



## SweetOpal (Jul 3, 2008)

Arlene, that would be great, maybe you can bring show clothes and be of some help









I am bringing 6 with me and have 2 that will be coming home from training, talk about a full trailer, I am so excited I just can't wait to get going...Hoping all my ponies are as excited as I am!!!! LOL...and hoping for something less than 100*...


----------



## Leeana (Jul 3, 2008)

I will be at the World show watching and visiting too



.

I'll have to say hello Jennifer


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm going to Congress and will be there with Ernie Lambdin. The horses I will have there is Hites My O' My, Buckeye WCF Classical Imaginatin and my Wall Street Rock E son.



I'm suppose to drive one of Ernie's modern shetlands as well.



Can't wait.


----------



## Sharron (Jul 4, 2008)

Jennifer

Your favorite mare will be there, Provocative Woman, as well as Lilly May Doo Too, along with two Futurity babies...The pretty pinto filly by Wine out of Michigan's Dancing Spirit, and a colt by Wine, out of AG's Miss Print...both will be for sale at Congress...reasonably priced...

Will you be coming to the ADA show on your way through? If so will miss you, as we will be gearing up to leave for Congress the following weekend...

Look forward to seeing you in Cloverdale...don't forget the Luncheon...response has been S_L_O_W...need some more to step up to the plate and let me know what they will be bringing....Don't forget things can be bought at the grocery store the day before or the day of the Luncheon, so if you are in a Motel, or a trailer that doesn't have refridg. no problem.....

Sharron


----------



## SweetOpal (Jul 4, 2008)

Sharron,

I will be bringing something to the luncheon, just not sure what, I will have to buy something when I am there. Do you need any monetary donation to help cover some of the other expenses??


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 4, 2008)

Sharron,

I am sure Ernie, Deana, Dana, and myself will bring something as well. We'll have to buy something from a local store when we get there. We'll check in with you there and see what is needed.





Can't wait.


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope you all take LOTS of pictures!!! I'm going to want to see them!!!


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I sent our entries in. We are bringing 2 mares--1 yearling and a 2 yr old. We are bringing 2 geldings--a 2yr old and an aged gelding and will venture into driving the older gelding this year. We are also bringing a 2yr old stallion. He will show against the stallion we brought last year that was Foundation Grand Champion. We shall see how that goes. Last year, we had a youth with us. She is 13 this year and her younger brother is coming for Fri and Sat to show one of the mares and one of the geldings. the girl will show the other gelding and mare. She is also planning to drive our gelding. Looks like fun. Can't wait to see the new facility. I, too, hope it isn't too hot as we are planning to stay at the stalls. Don't miss any of the fun that way.


----------



## Sharron (Jul 6, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Sharron,
> 
> I am sure Ernie, Deana, Dana, and myself will bring something as well. We'll have to buy something from a local store when we get there. We'll check in with you there and see what is needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sheryl...Check with Karen and I on Wed to see what we need...Looking forward to seeing you all at Congress....wish we could make Worlds too. Not in the cards this year!

Sharron



SweetOpal said:


> Sharron,
> 
> I will be bringing something to the luncheon, just not sure what, I will have to buy something when I am there. Do you need any monetary donation to help cover some of the other expenses??


Jennifer

Great on getting something when you get there....most of the contributors go to the store the day before or the day of the luncheon....All monetary donations are greatfully accepted, as it helps defray the costs of paper products....however if you bring a dish, it is not necessary to donate cash too...unless you want to, and as said, is greatfully received......Looking forward to seeing everyone at Congress and the new facilities...Please come by and say hi.....our Coffee Pot is ALWAYS on!

Sharron


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone! We're getting excited about Congress! I can't believe it is only 3 weeks away...





Mike and I will have 5 Classics there.


----------



## Steph (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll be at Congress with 3 Foundation Ponies. I can't believe it has come so fast already.

I'm hoping to go to World's to visit, but don't know for sure yet whether I will be able to or not.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jul 15, 2008)

Just got the last pony clipped, running so many errands my head is spinning!!!! We are leaving This Thurs morning, stopping at a show in Ada, then world....If I survive this it will be a miracle....


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 15, 2008)

See you this weekend in Ada, Jennifer!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyle and I will be at the world show!

angie so sorry we wont see you this year at congress. We had so much fun last year. I have to attend a wedding in kansas

Kay


----------



## TomEHawk (Jul 16, 2008)

We are going to Congress with 13 ponies. But are unable to make it to the World show.


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 17, 2008)

kaykay said:


> Kyle and I will be at the world show!
> 
> angie so sorry we wont see you this year at congress. We had so much fun last year. I have to attend a wedding in kansas
> 
> Kay



Yes we did have fun. Will miss you--don't people know that they can't have weddings, funerals, baptisms, graduations and all that stuff during Congress, Nationals, Worlds or just any show for that matter?



My daughter called one day and was planning her wedding. Asked if we had any shows in October. LOL What is really funny is that she wasn't kidding. Now she is planning to move back here (from two states away) and is trying to find a time when we can bring the horse trailer out there to haul her stuff back.

We are staying at our stalls this year. Really looking forward to that. Hate to miss a thing and that way if one of us wants to go to bed, the other can watch the show or chitchat or whatever. Hope it isn't too hot, but the heat doesn't really bother us too bad.

I look forward to talking to some of you. I have made a picture book of all of my little ones--many double registered, so come take a look. I happen to think they are all beautiful.





Angie


----------

